# my husband calls me by my sisters name when having sex



## hurtgirl1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been married for almost 10 years and about six of those have been listening to my husband talk about my sister who is 10 years younger than me, especially when he is drunk, he says things about her to hurt me and just recently while having sex he said her name. I asked him if he loves her, he says no, but how could he risk everything he has with me by saying the things he does, and for so long. help!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

wow how hurtful !! 
you guys really need to sit down and talk honestly ...does he say horrid things to get a reaction ?


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

First, it has to be asked, do you have any reason to believe that anything is going on between your H and your Sister?

Second, the fact that he does things like this to hurt you means there are a lot of problems in your relationship outside the bedroom. You guys need to sit down and talk and really get some of this out of him. Maybe he has a crush, maybe more, who knows, but you need to find out. And you need to be firm and get what you need.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Um... drunk and saying your sisters name while having sex with you? Sounds like a Jerry Springer re-run. Aren't you just plain embarrased to be seen with him?

A man will never, never, never say the name of a different woman during sex without clear and delibrate intent to do so, barring the most colossal screw up of unexplainable neurological misfiring.

Six years of this? Jeepers.

I don't know enough about you to say whether you should stay or go - though obviously you're considering it - but you should draw a line in the sand over his obessive behavior over your sister at a minimum.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Atholk said:


> Um... drunk and saying your sisters name while having sex with you? Sounds like a Jerry Springer re-run. Aren't you just plain embarrased to be seen with him?
> 
> A man will never, never, never say the name of a different woman during sex without clear and delibrate intent to do so, barring the most colossal screw up of unexplainable neurological misfiring.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey atleast it isnt you calling out HIS sisters name. Now that would be fun.



John


----------



## momof4 (Jul 29, 2009)

First off I believe that a drunk mans words are a sober mans thoughts, so if he constantly talks about her when he is drunk he is saying things that he really thinks. 

Second if he sees that it bothers you then he is going to act like a child and continue to poke at you until you ignore it. So my advice would be to ignore it and act as if it doesn't bother you anymore ( I know it may be hard) keep your head up.

Or flat out scream his best friends name out while having sex that may put a stop to it...LOL!!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

this is not good at all...

You need to talk to your sister.

Then him and see if something is going on.

My wife has 3 sisters, I could not even imagine doing that....yuck.

time to get this straighten out.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Get away from this guy!! 

This actually reminds me of my own life -- but I was the little sister. My now ex-brother-in-law constantly compared my sister to me and used me to hurt my sister. They split up after many years and he got a girlfriend. He did the same thing to her!! 

Do I think he was actually in love with me? No. I don't think he loved anyone. He was a really screwed up person. End of story.


----------

